# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb 2015 Trip Report 2/6-2/14

## never2many

Here goes.

Woke up at 2:00 am to catch SW flight Nashville to BWI to Montego. I was so excited that I didn't notice the 3 hours of sleep.  My heart feels heavy because I am leaving my cat and dog for 8 days but I'm sure to get over that really soon.

Cat wanted to come with us in the suitcase.

----------


## never2many

Flight was good. We were a bit pressed for time in BWI due to only one hour layover.  Nice bumpy landing in Montego. We were picked up by Luxurious driver Max.  Discovered he's Rocky's son. It's a small world there at times. Stopped at Mega Mart for limited supplies and headed to a rustic cabin room at Kuyaba for our first 2 days.  Kuyaba is a beautiful property but I would recommend not staying in the rustic cabin (unless you get it w/kitchen) because we were literally on top of one another in it.

----------


## never2many

Here's  a photo of our cute porch at Kuyaba.  We shared it with the peeps that were staying in the room next door.

----------


## bjritz

Wow, great start! Warmed me right up after a snow blower morning. I'm going to be staying a week in a Kuyaba rustic cabin, but I'll be solo. Let me know how it is in one. Sounds tight, but for me that's alright. Have a fun trip. Was the cat in the suitcase upon opening?

----------


## never2many

Cabin will be good for one. And its a great location.

----------


## never2many

My husband and I visited Negril for the first time two years ago and stayed at the Spa for only 3 days which was not enough time.  We were determined this time to get to really experience the people and the surroundings.  We met a great friend on the last trip that I will call Mr. T.  We've talked to Mr. T every week for 2 years.  And Mr. T will be showing us the time of our lives this trip.

----------


## never2many

On our first night there, we ran into Alton that had a shop called The Giddy House which has since burned down.  We sat on the beach and watched the sunset with Mr. T and Alton. While watching the sun set a few horses came running by us, within inches, full speed down the beach with a pack of dogs chasing them and barking. That managed to wake us up.  We went to Bourbon Beach for some Jerk and fish sandwiches and called it a night.

----------


## Vince

sweet pics and report!!!- I'm ready for MORE!!

----------


## takinitslow

Never2many that cabin is super small my father in law stayed in it 2 years ago. See ya on the beach in a couple days..

----------


## never2many

few more pics from first day. first one is kuyaba, 2nd one is ironic sign at BB.

----------


## hey_mon

Loving this!!!  We are at Kuyaba a week today for a week and never see much about it on here.  Keep it coming   :Smile:

----------


## never2many

Day 2
I couldn't sleep. I was too excited that I was back in Negril.  I was up at 6 am and hubby asked why I was waking up in the middle of the night.  He slept and I strolled down to da beach and got a chair/umbrella and sand gravity hit me for a few hours. had breakfast at kuyaba.  Callaloo tomato onion omelet and toast, juice. Why do omelettes taste so much better in JA or is it just me.  Disappointed that Kuyaba flagged me at cup 2 of coffee and said I'd have to pay more for the next cup (which I did).

----------


## never2many

After breakfast headed back to my chair on the beach and swam. My husband finally joined me.  I was still tired. There were 3 guys in the room next to us and they were sawing some serious logs all night.  Today was the day I finally met the Fruit Lady, the banana bread guy and a host of others.  Fruit lady is amazing. I helped prop that basket up on her head after buying fruit and couldn't believe how heavy it was;  she carried another bag equally as heavy. I don't know how she does it!!!!

----------


## never2many

> Loving this!!!  We are at Kuyaba a week today for a week and never see much about it on here.  Keep it coming


Wish I were back! It will be below zero here in Nashville and there is so much ice I cant get my cars out of the driveway to make it to work.  Nice to have a few extra days to recover however.  Have a great trip!

----------


## never2many

A little later that day Mr. T came by for a visit and met us a the beach.  Things became weird.  I invited him back to our room and the manager and security guard said no Rasta's allowed. After I pleaded my case, they said they would allow him to our room only with an ID which he didn't have with him.  We finally had a drink at the bar and simply walked back to the room afterwards. Worked like a charm.  My husband played guitar on the porch while we indulged in some adult goodies.  Headed to the bank and if I'm not mistaken about the name, Hammonds Patties?? They were the best I've tasted but then I'm not a patty connoisseur. I wanted to try Nihahs but Mr. T insisted we try the others.

----------


## never2many

Spent the remainder of the afternoon hitting the red stripes. Did dinner at the Italian Cafe across the street from Kuyaba with Pete and Mr. T. It is a beautiful restaurant and the Pizza wasn't bad.  It was also here that I discovered my new favorite beverage that I don't think I can get here in the US, called Malta. I LOVE this stuff. I am from Finland and it reminds me of a fermented drink we made there at Easter.

----------


## BostonBob

Super reporting and greatly appreciated. You know how to enjoy. Happy for you and sad for me as no soon come. Thankfully, your reporting bridges the gap. Thank you for taking the time to make us happy happy.

----------


## jimnkim

Great stuff

----------


## billndonna

Great report and pictures,thanks for sharing!

----------


## never2many

Here's some additional pictures of my walk on the beach earlier day 2.

----------


## never2many



----------


## Jim-Donna

Clap Clap keep it up~~~ It gets me through the cold days~~

----------


## Wisconsinite

Awesome !  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia

Keep those pictures coming  :Cool:

----------


## never2many

Oh I almost forgot.  On our way back from eating patties, we are walking down the sidewalk from town and this topless woman with concrete dust all over jumps up out of nowhere, tries to grab my cigarette and water and was hollering at me and wrestling with me to "give me some of your cigarette, give me water, give me something." I haven't stopped thinking of that moment.  Sad. My heart hurt for her. 
We finished our day by going to Barb B  Barn to hop on some WiFi.  I was there 2 years ago and the same lady (think the owner?) was in the same seat running the show.  Had a few drinks and pondered heading to the Bunny Wailer show but was too exhausted.  Vacationing is exhausting. I am still exhausted ha ha. We went back to bourbon beach and watched a reggae show.  They system was pumping. I loved it. I love large Bass.  Reggae was flowing. Nothing like it.  Whew I was feeling good. Went to sleep early and was looking forward to moving out of Kuyaba the following day to larger digs. I fell asleep listening to Bunny Wailer jam next door. It was a good end to a great day.

----------


## never2many

> Super reporting and greatly appreciated. You know how to enjoy. Happy for you and sad for me as no soon come. Thankfully, your reporting bridges the gap. Thank you for taking the time to make us happy happy.


Boston Bob, if you be in Boston you need some Negril. Now.

----------


## JitterBug

thanks . . . we all need this constant "fix" of jamaica . . . 
nice pics of my fav place, bar b barn . . . much better option than kuyaba's cabin right by the road, yikes!!!

----------


## BostonBob

So true Never2many, so true. Yes sad about the lady. Mental health care seems so deficient everywhere so sadly. I am sure that experience stayed with you for some time. I hope more is done to help those who need it everywhere. God bless her. Poverty too sad and is all too often seen everywhere. I just hope and pray....  Thanks again for your fine reporting.

----------


## Pisces

Thanks for warming up my cold winter days...I hear ya I need a vacation after my vacation they are exhausting!

----------


## never2many

Day 3
Woke up and packed for our move across the street to Pure Garden and at the recommendation of others, headed to Bar B Barn for breakfast. Now I am used to Island time but it took 1.5 hours to get our breakfast and we were stressing getting checked out of Kuyaba on time. Breakfast was good, Pete had salt fish/ackee. I had another omelette. After breakfast we had a driver take us across the street due to the amount of luggage we had. We hung out at the Pure Garden pool for 1/2 hour until our room was ready.  We reserved a room with a kitchenette as Mr. T had promised us some good Jamaican cooking! We were pleasantly suprised to find 2 hotel rooms connected,  one room was the kitchen and the other was the bedroom. Pure Garden is not the Hilton but coming from the little rustic cabin across the street, well this felt like a palace. We had all the essential tools in the kitchen.  We made a trip to High Low to stock up. I liked the drivers Red Stripe can hanging from his mirror.

----------


## Dave1000

Any chance the topless women had a bald head? We too were there the same week you were. Staying the Tree House and on Monday the 9th my 7 year old son and his cousin were in the water in front of TH looking at a star fish when a bald head naked women grabbed my sons throat. Luckily my niece grabbed her arm quickly while the TH security and water sports crew chased her off. I was grabbing something back in the room and did not see it happen. From what I heard they are trying to get her some help because she obviously needs it. Thankfully my son was fine, just a bit shaken up. Thank goodness to the fast actions of the security team, water sport crew and a few tourist that helped.

----------


## never2many

> Any chance the topless women had a bald head? We too were there the same week you were. Staying the Tree House and on Monday the 9th my 7 year old son and his cousin were in the water in front of TH looking at a star fish when a bald head naked women grabbed my sons throat. Luckily my niece grabbed her arm quickly while the TH security and water sports crew chased her off. I was grabbing something back in the room and did not see it happen. From what I heard they are trying to get her some help because she obviously needs it. Thankfully my son was fine, just a bit shaken up. Thank goodness to the fast actions of the security team, water sport crew and a few tourist that helped.


I think she had really short hair.

----------


## JitterBug

love bar b barn but the service can be off at times . . . you must have caught the "off" times . . . lol

----------


## SandT CHI

Not to make this thread about this woman but we were there almost same week also and saw her kicking at cars in the middle of the street and then fall to her knees, pretty much butt naked, and shake and chant.  Next day saw her laying in the sun in the ditch, dusty and mumbling to herself.  Very sad,whether it's drug related or mental disorder she needs help.

----------


## never2many

.... so after stocking up on supplies, Mr. T  cooked us an awesome dinner.  We also started to make Jerk Sauce.  I had mentioned I wanted to stop at Biggers on Green Island to pick up a few bottles but he told me to save my money and we'll make it on our own. And so that process started. We indulged in some curried chicken and rice/carrots. Delish!!!!!

----------


## never2many

> love bar b barn but the service can be off at times . . . you must have caught the "off" times . . . lol


Definitely caught it at an off time!

----------


## never2many

Making Jerk sauce was a challenge. Mr. T brought over his 2 year old blender but this blender acted older.  The belt kept burning so we had to shut if off every 2 minutes to let it cool down. This process took days. Really!!! But as I am tasting it tonight here in Nashville with my roasted chicken it was all worth it!

----------


## never2many

So I've discovered a trip report is really hard work. Takes a major time committment. But I am going to keep on moving forward as the best is yet to come. We leave Negril to explore in the next day or so.

----------


## never2many

I have to back track a bit. Here's a picture of Buddy. Buddy and another bird Charlie live at Kuyaba.  They have fresh fruit to eat every day and occasionally talk or say Hello. Buddy is 42 years old.

----------


## never2many

Today we also stopped at the market in Negril to get some additional ingredients for the Jerk Sauce.  and we stopped at the meat market. I have wondered what "white slice" is since I was there and still have no clue so if anyone could enlighten me?

----------


## never2many

Note White slice IS more expensive than cow skin.

----------


## Rae

never2many,  Thank you so much for taking this time to share your trip.  I love reading about it and your pictures.

----------


## MikeyNYC

I'm guessing white slice is fatback but not sure.

----------


## never2many

After dinner headed to the beach to watch another awesome sunset. I think we only missed one the entire trip.

----------


## never2many

I forget where this was but I thought these were some really strange looking beach loungers. Reminded me of a hospital bed for some reason.

----------


## never2many

> I'm guessing white slice is fatback but not sure.


Well then in that case I prefer the White Slice over cow skin. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## never2many

> never2many,  Thank you so much for taking this time to share your trip.  I love reading about it and your pictures.


You are very welcome. Glad you are enjoying!

----------


## never2many

I've been dying to go to the Tree House.  I stopped there for some lobster Pizza on my first trip and enjoyed the vibes so I wanted to check it out again.  We walked down the beach from Bourbon Beach to the Tree House.  It felt like only a few steps because there was just so much to see along the way.  I feel like Negril is Disney World and it would take me months to see it all. I met Gail and her son on my last trip and they are wonderful host/hostesses.  I hope to spend a few days of life there one day.  We stopped in for a few drinks and I met some folks staying there that live in PA where I used to live. Made me feel right at home. The peeps from PA gave my husband a Valentines Day flower for me (or pre valentines day as this wasn't V Day yet!)

----------


## Bnewb

> I forget where this was but I thought these were some really strange looking beach loungers. Reminded me of a hospital bed for some reason.


Lol...I see what you mean by "hospital bed"....but they're actually kinda cool...function as a sun mattress for your beach chair and they're also used as a floatie. They can be found at Idle Awhile.

----------


## never2many

That's the perfect chair then!

----------


## never2many

After our Tree House visit, I was hungry and craving fried chicken.  Mt. T managed to turn me on to the best fried chicken I've ever had.  For some reason I can't find the pictures of the place or the chicken.  This stuff was amazing!  I think, but am not positive, the place is known as the corner bar and is right next to a barber shop a few miles from Pure Garden, towards town.  In all the food I've tried in Negril, I want this fried chicken again. Go get some. You will thank me when you eat it.

----------


## rustedduck

Great stuff, keep it up

----------


## bjritz

This report is fun! Love the fantastic pics.

----------


## never2many

We went back home to Pure Garden and continued working on Jerk Sauce with our limping blender. This picture doesn't look very appetizing but if we had smell photography you'd get it.  Here's also a picture of our  Pure Garden apartment, where the magic was happening.  Tomorrow starts my true Negril experience as Mr. T invited us to his home.  And the day after we head to The Roaring River and the Cave and we hit the Sav Market.

----------


## never2many

I won a Dominoes game set several years ago and it sat on my shelf collecting dust because I didn't know how to play.  I noticed the first trip to JA that a lot of peeps like to play so I brought them with me as a gift for Mr. T hoping he would show me how to play.  So while working with the limping blender and pasteurizing containers to hopefully transport our Jerk sauce home without Immigration Man taking it away, Mr. T taught us to play.  Something as simple as learning this game provided some of best memories on this trip. More on that when we get to Sav day.  Mr. T won all 5 games we played but at least I now know how.

----------


## never2many

And yes, we were thoroughly enjoying the over-proof with the juice I bought from the juice man on the beach.

----------


## never2many

> Great stuff, keep it up


Thanks Rusteduck. You are keeping me motivated.

----------


## never2many

> This report is fun! Love the fantastic pics.


Thanks bjritz! More to come!

----------


## never2many

Now that I see the Mosquito spray in the picture , let me touch on that.  I was stressing about getting ill from bites.  We bought 15 boxes of Cutter Advanced wipes as well as some Deep Woods.  Cutter Advanced has an extra ingredient than the other repellents do not and they charge you accordingly. When we got off the plane, before I had a chance to apply it, I got bit 3 times  as did my DH (dear husband) I am a mosquito MAGNET but DH is not.  We slapped it on in line while waiting to get through immigration and continued to apply it every morning and afternoon and supplemented with spray. I was sick of it by the time we left but it seems to have worked.  The morning we had breakfast at Bar B Barn, there was a woman that showed me her legs. They were tore up with bites, I mean like 50 to 75 bites. How do you let that happen to yourself??  At the same time she was showing me massive bites on her body, the owner of B B barn was on the phone discussing the fate of one of her friends that had Chikungunya.  I left Nashville without antihistamines.  I am probably one in a million that has had a severe allergic reaction to subs.  While at  a pharmacy down town Negril trying to cop some Benedryl of some sort as a precautionary measure, A guy came running out saying he had go get medicine home to his wife that was suffering a bout of Chikungunya. And that's all I know about it but thought I'd share my experience. We are home and all is good.

----------


## Cynthia

I'm really enjoying your report as well as your photos.  Thanks for taking the time.  Glad you didn't get chick v.

----------


## Bluez

Really enjoying this report especially being in the deep freeze and yet another snow storm.  I really miss Negril.  Lucky you have that cutie Mr T to cook and show you around.

----------


## OBXcouple

Thanks for sharing your trip and photos~ my hubby and I were there at the same time!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Clap. Clap, Clap, looking forward to Sav day~~

----------


## Gman

more! Thanks for sharing ,  that is a great report.

----------


## justchuck

Keep it coming, we luv trip reports!

----------


## never2many

Thanks everyone! Been snowed in and finally got back to work today so I've had to slow down a bit.

----------


## never2many

> Thanks for sharing your trip and photos~ my hubby and I were there at the same time!!!


That's awesome! Wish we could have met! My DH and I spent the first night of our honeymoon in Corolla OBX right near the light house 15 years ago. I love that place!!!! I could write another whole trip report on just that experience.

----------


## never2many

so I'm sitting here at home enjoying a Wray and Nephew overproof rum with diet coke. I made jerk chicken wraps for dinner with the jerk sauce we made and brought home. Nothing like bringing home a slice of JA.

----------


## never2many

> Really enjoying this report especially being in the deep freeze and yet another snow storm.  I really miss Negril.  Lucky you have that cutie Mr T to cook and show you around.


I agree! Mr. T was the perfect host and expanded our horizons in many ways!

----------


## never2many

Day 4

After a good sleep, woke up to Mr. T's smiling face knocking at our door. It was my turn to be chef for the day.  I made us a tomato, cheese and green onion omelettes with toast and home fries.  Mr. T cut a pineapple with skill like I've never seen.  I wish I had a picture of that perfectly peeled pineapple. After breakfast, we went next door to our little store to stock up on some beer and other supplies.  On our last trip here we discovered Sorrel.  We had it at Biggas on our way to Negril and again at Jenny's. Delish! Well DH spotted Sorrel red stripes and bought a six pack. I love Sorrel and I love Red Stripes but personally didn't dig the combo of the two. DH and Mr. T loved it however. While at our little store, I spotted a box of candy at the check out counter next to a box of garlic and ginger, in a Star Burst Box. Found that interesting for a lot of different reasons.

----------


## never2many

Since it's my turn to cook today, I thought I'd make Mr. T one of my favorite dishes, Shrimp and Grits.  So that was our initial mission, to find some shrimp. But the day turned into so much more. And we eventually did find shrimp for the grits.

----------


## never2many

My heart was missing the love of my life while in Negril. I wish I could have put him in a suit case. This is Action Jackson. Though he's not really active in this photo.

----------


## never2many

He is a spoiled rotten dog. Wish I could provide the life he has to every dog I've met in JA

----------


## never2many

> Clap. Clap, Clap, looking forward to Sav day~~


Jim Donna, Thanks for the applause. Muchos Gracias. Did I say that right?

----------


## yetta

Loving your report!!  I truly, as they say in Jamaica, "overstand", missing the love of your life...canine version. When vacation time comes, my lab is one of my biggest concerns other than my dear father and my family that is. She brings joy to my soul. Here is her picture...

----------


## OBXcouple

Yes, I have been a lurker on here for a bit~before registering. We did meet another couple from the board~on our last night in Negril. We had a chill evening down at Canoe Bar. Oh Corolla, is beautiful~it is northern end of OBX~ we live most southern tip of OBX~ on a small island! Love Corolla area too!!! Have to come out this way next time you venture to OBX!

----------


## billndonna

Very nice report and pictures,please keep them coming!

----------


## never2many

So we went to town in search of shrimp but didn't find any worthy.  We decided to head to the West End. We walked. That was a pretty scary walk going around the blind corners with no side walk. Mr. T wanted to show us the first place he played basketball and introduce us to his friend that had an Ital restaurant.  Well this ended up being the MXIII property where I believe the Bob Marley Birthday Bash was held.  It was really special to see Mr. T's face light up when he was describing how he learned to play ball there.

----------


## never2many

Here is a photo of the Ital Garden.  We had some fresh beet and cucumber juice and Mr. T insisted I try "Sip".  I had never heard of that before but Mr. T said it is a soup made without bones?  Well it was amazing.  Oh so fresh. Funny how when you learn a new word, you start seeing or hearing it all the time.

----------


## never2many

> Loving your report!!  I truly, as they say in Jamaica, "overstand", missing the love of your life...canine version. When vacation time comes, my lab is one of my biggest concerns other than my dear father and my family that is. She brings joy to my soul. Here is her picture...


Yetta I just love your big puppy!! Oh so sweet.

----------


## never2many

Okay, here is a photo of Ital Garden; Couldn't get it to work in the last post. Attachment 40983

i give up. can't make the photo work.

----------


## JitterBug

> Here is a photo of the Ital Garden.  We had some fresh beet and cucumber juice and Mr. T insisted I try "Sip".  I had never heard of that before but Mr. T said it is a soup made without bones?  Well it was amazing.  Oh so fresh. Funny how when you learn a new word, you start seeing or hearing it all the time.
> 
> Attachment 40982


love that "plate", very unique . . .

----------


## never2many

So after our Sip, Mr. T asked us if we'd like to visit his home.  We were surprised and weren't expecting this privilege at this moment though we had talked about visiting his home at one point on our trip. In fact at this point I didn't know that Mr. T lived within a reasonable walking distance from where we were.  I asked if we were close enough to walk and he said yes but that became debatable.  We walked and walked. and walked some more.

----------


## never2many

I was feeling really happy that it wasn't as hot as the last time I was in JA.

----------


## never2many

So we met Mr. T on our last trip.  We also met a lot of other people that were going to be "life long friends" and that we'd "share future adventures" with.  But when I met Mr. T   the first time, I knew he was a unique and trustworthy person and that we would become life long friends.  I would have liked to feel the same about everyone I met. But that is just not possible because we all understand how to read people, I hope. We stayed on the beach all night, almost until sunrise talking on my first visit. And our driver was picking us up really soon after that sunrise to get to the airport.   Maybe I am naive, and I likely am, but I met a lot of people in my two trips to JA that want to get out of there; particularly men. Or maybe it's just that I form a better relationship with men, who knows. It's strange that people I met living there want to get out and so many of us that visit think we would be more than happy to stay a lifetime.

----------


## never2many

Mt. T expressed his desire to move out of JA.  We have talked very open and often about this.  But after visiting Mr. T in JA I don't see how he would be comfortable leaving what he has. But maybe I am wrong and would certainly support and assist that decision should he ever decide to make it in anyway possible. Okay enough of the psycho analysis.

----------


## never2many

So after an hour or so walk, we finally reached Mr. T's family land. This is my first true taste of how he lives life daily there. Prior to this I wore blindfolds.

----------


## Vince

reminds me of when I met my life long fren, Delroy from Rhodes Resort. I'm considered as he's bleached brother!  :Smile:

----------


## never2many

So on our walk to Mr'T's home, we passed many homes and he pointed out that his cousins, sisters and so forth lived in them.  We cut through a long feild and we came upon a grave yard where most of his family that have passed are now resting. After walking about 10 more minutes on a lane through a field, we finally were on Mr. T's property!  We were warmly greeted by his dogs Scooby and Scruffy.

----------


## OBXcouple

> So after our Sip, Mr. T asked us if we'd like to visit his home.  We were surprised and weren't expecting this privilege at this moment though we had talked about visiting his home at one point on our trip. In fact at this point I didn't know that Mr. T lived within a reasonable walking distance from where we were.  I asked if we were close enough to walk and he said yes but that became debatable.  We walked and walked. and walked some more.



Would this be Westland Mountain Drive on the West End?

----------


## never2many

I can't get over how dogs just roam in JA (and other parts of the world).  Mr. T's dogs followed him everywhere, through traffic, waited outside of bars and restaurants, occasionally taking a a big wif to make sure he was still in there.  They would never go into an establishment. Guess they learned the hard way.  Scruffy was recently cut with a Machete by someone that didn't care for her presence.  In addition to Scruffy and Scooby, Mr. T also has 6 other puppies that are 7 weeks old but has since had Scruffy and Scooby spayed and neutered. My favorite puppy's name is "Blacker Dan".  Because he's blacker dan da rest lol.  Anyway, it's amazing these dogs don't get hit or injured in traffic. I haven't figured out if its the dogs that understand how to dodge traffic or the local drivers that know how to dodge the dogs.  Blew my mind.

----------


## never2many

So Mr T has done what so many others have that  I met in JA.  They built their home. With their own hands. No contractors, no loans. Build what you can afford as you can afford it. In addition to building his own home, he built every piece of furniture in it. Every chair, every bed, every dresser. He re-purposed a lot of material from jobs when he renovated some of the higher end resort properties in the area.  He's extremely talented. For privacy reasons I won't be posting photo's of the outside home or property.  Here's a picture inside with my DH and Mr. T

----------


## never2many

So much was experienced that day that I can't even write about here.  We were thirsty and headed to the Canoe Bar after another 5 mile walk.  Just in time for happy hour!  I enjoyed happy hour dirty banana's. 2 for 1.  They were so good I had 4, along with a few Red Stripes.  Time to get this party started. Here's some photos of our Canoe adventure.  My husband is Irish so I loved the sign there.

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

I was craving conch. I had some conch fritters.

----------


## never2many

Those dirty banana's rocked. Wish I had one right now.

----------


## sher

I'm enjoying your report. Thanks for posting! I keep meaning to check out Canoe but we never find the time. Def gonna try to on our upcoming trip!

----------


## Cynthia

Really looking forward to what happens next...awesome trip report...perfect mix of photos and text...bravo!

----------


## never2many

> I'm enjoying your report. Thanks for posting! I keep meaning to check out Canoe but we never find the time. Def gonna try to on our upcoming trip!


Time is never on your side while vacationing in JA! Hope you find the time!

----------


## never2many

> Really looking forward to what happens next...awesome trip report...perfect mix of photos and text...bravo!


Thanks Cynthia! Really appreciate knowing someone is still with me on the journey.

----------


## Lola

Fun report!

----------


## billndonna

We are still following,we need this to tide us over until November so please keep it coming!

----------


## TAH

Just a suggestion, not a critique: if you gave a bit more detail (especially pertaining to local living), and longer posts you'd keep people's attention more easily as well as build more suspense... 
This is coming from someone who has never done a trip report, so that probably makes me a hypocrite. So there's that.

----------


## Summer

> Making Jerk sauce was a challenge. Mr. T brought over his 2 year old blender but this blender acted older.  The belt kept burning so we had to shut if off every 2 minutes to let it cool down. This process took days. Really!!! But as I am tasting it tonight here in Nashville with my roasted chicken it was all worth it!



My Mom Jamaican, makes this Jerk sauce and other spicy seasoning all the time.....yummy. enjoying your post  :Smile:

----------


## Summer

> I have to back track a bit. Here's a picture of Buddy. Buddy and another bird Charlie live at Kuyaba.  They have fresh fruit to eat every day and occasionally talk or say Hello. Buddy is 42 years old. Attachment 40883


Wow, that pretty old for a bird, right. His stance and betcha its a male lol looks contented

----------


## Summer

I am so enjoying your TR, makes me feel warm in this cold lousy weather, lots of snow we are having here in Canada. Thank you for sharing with us  :Smile:

----------


## OBXcouple

Still following as well~  :Big Grin:

----------


## never2many

> My Mom Jamaican, makes this Jerk sauce and other spicy seasoning all the time.....yummy. enjoying your post


You are so lucky Summer!

----------


## never2many

Canoe had a lady there singing through a karaoke rig.  My husband got up and helped her out. It was pretty entertaining.  She said she was going to be at Sea Star later that night.  I was really hoping to make it there at some point on this trip but that never happened. We finally found some shrimp at a little seafood store in the West End and headed back to our place so I could turn Mr. T's palate on to some good southern fair of shrimp and grits.  He really enjoyed them as he's never tasted grits in a savory dish. We continued our quest with the Jerk sauce and made some good progress.  

After dinner we headed across the street to watch another beautiful sunset.

----------


## never2many



----------


## Jaherring

Loving your report and photos!!! You have my attention and you are doing a great report!! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## never2many

I've tried to upload a few videos from today but I think my low speed connection out here in the boonies isn't allowing it to work properly so I'll try tomorrow from work. Does anyone else spend hours at work day dreaming on this forum as much as me?

We stayed low key and played some guitar on our porch at Pure Garden and even got a standing ovation from our neighbors for our version of "what's up" by the four non blondes. Mr. T says that song was pretty popular in JA at one time. Who knew. Tomorrow is going to be a long day, with a trip to Roaring River, the cave, Sav and Just Natural.

----------


## never2many

Day 5

We got up and made some omelettes with fresh veggies and a side of fruit and toast and hired a driver to take us to Roaring River for $25.  It really helped having Mr. T with us because he was a pro at negotiating some great driver fees the entire trip.  The driver that we hired could DRIVE. And fast. He had some major skill.  Only draw back was we were listening to some kind of talk radio that came through like static on his speakers. It was annoying for 2 hours. Here's some photo's I took from the car on the way there.  Driver said that this is where they grow the sugar cane for the rum factories and that Chinese companies own all to processing plants.

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

We arrived in Petersfield, the town the Roaring River and the Cave is in. The Roaring River Citizens Association maintains the property.  I learned that Petersfield is one of the oldest townships on the Island, dating back to the 17th Century. Peter Beckford was the owner of Roaring River Estate and one of the wealthiest people in the West Indies at the time.  Petersfield was named after him.

----------


## never2many

Mr. T expressed to me how spiritual this area made him feel.  He said that the caves contain escape routes that were used by slaves to escape their owners and that they extend for miles.  I've tried to find some history on this and haven't been very successful but perhaps someone on this board can steer me in the right direction.

----------


## never2many

One of the guides told me that many of the people that reside in this town are employees of the Frome Sugar Factory.

----------


## never2many

Here are some of the pictures entering the Roaring River area.  It all seemed to be abandoned but maybe there is more activity on the weekends. Apparently several tour buses visit the area. I had asked a local there about a series of little buildings and he said they used to house a craft market.  I feel like this area may have had it going on at one time from a tourism standpoint but it did seem there was a big lack of maintenance in the area when I visited (particularity in the Cave area).

----------


## Bluez

This is a great trip report, I'm really enjoying it.

----------


## never2many

> This is a great trip report, I'm really enjoying it.


Well Thank you Ms. Bluez!

----------


## never2many

Seeing the impact this place had on Mr. T made this part of today's journey special.

----------


## never2many

When we arrived to the Roaring River, the driver dropped us off, like in the middle of what I felt like was nowhere.  I was concerned for a few seconds of how we would manage to get a ride out of desolation. We walked into the Roaring River area and the first thing I saw was the largest tree I've ever seen in my life.  It was a cottonwood tree.

----------


## TAH

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## billndonna

Excellent report,please keep it coming!

----------


## Cynthia

Whoa, that's a big tree.  Wonder how long it's been standing there.  Love the pictures of the countryside and cane fields.  Great report!

----------


## never2many

The guides said the tree was 150 years old.

----------


## never2many

I was glad we had Mr. T with us because he was able to negotiate a 10$ fee per person (he was admitted free after some arguing).  The guides there hassled the crap out of you and I think without Mr. T this would not have been an enjoyable experience. In fact I would have likely not proceeded, it would have been just that annoying. So if you go, take a local with you to avoid all that drama. It was interesting, there were Pot's of vegetables strewn about at the river, lunch in the making for the Rastas.  I regret I don't have pictures of it now.  We walked down steps into the cave.  There was some very dim lighting, we had to supplement it with our IPhone flash lights. Without the extra lighting, we wouldn't have been able to proceed.  Here's some pictures.

----------


## never2many

There was an Alter in the cave where people had left flowers, fruit and candles.

----------


## Dino2guns

Great report waiting for more. It will keep me going until I can get there in June.

----------


## never2many

I saw plants growing in the cave.  The fruit bats feces is the source of the plants. I am a big animal lover but have never been a fan of Bats.  I heard so many of them it was kind of freaking me out.  My DH and I had visited a cave in TN and he got claustrophobic so I was really surprised when I saw him almost crawling through some of the tunnels in this one. Mr. T  had to call him out of the tunnels a few times. I guess this trip cured him of cave phobia.

----------


## never2many

Can you see faces in this photo of the cave formations. Pretty trippy.

----------


## never2many

> Great report waiting for more. It will keep me going until I can get there in June.


Glad it helps! June will be upon you before you know it!

----------


## never2many

There were 2 places to get into the water in the caves.  I didn't come prepared for that as Mr.T didn't tell me about it. One of the spots was a water fall inside the cave and you could sit between these rock formations and get a massage from the water.  I may have tried it out had I been prepared. Mr. T and DH were all in on that one.  At the other end of the cave there is a steel ladder going down to a deep pool of fresh water.  Mr. T went in and had the time of his life.  He doesn't enjoy swimming in salt water. No photo's sorry. Mr. T said divers have been to this pool of water and were unable to reach the bottom. Reminding you, this place is dark. Without the lighting we provided, we wouldn't have been able to see anything.

----------


## booger

> There were 2 places to get into the water in the caves.  I didn't come prepared for that as Mr.T didn't tell me about it. One of the spots was a water fall inside the cave and you could sit between these rock formations and get a massage from the water.  I may have tried it out had I been prepared. Mr. T and DH were all in on that one.  At the other end of the cave there is a steel ladder going down to a deep pool of fresh water.  Mr. T went in and had the time of his life.  He doesn't enjoy swimming in salt water. No photo's sorry. Mr. T said divers have been to this pool of water and were unable to reach the bottom. Reminding you, this place is dark. Without the lighting we provided, we wouldn't have been able to see anything.


I passed on swimming in the cave as well. Bat chit and water are not a good mix to this guy.

----------


## never2many

> I passed on swimming in the cave as well. Bat chit and water are not a good mix to this guy.


LOL Good point!

----------


## never2many

So after exploring the cave we checked out the surroundings outside.  It is beautiful there.

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

We walked a bit to spot on the river.

----------


## never2many

We found a great place on the bank to enjoy our peanut butter sandwiches, subs and a couple cold red stripes.  It was right under a Guango tree.

----------


## never2many

This was our view while enjoying lunch....

----------


## Accompong

About 10 years ago, I went with a couple of friends to Roaring River and spent the day inside the caves enjoying the water.  I thought a few people might like to actually see what the inside of the caves look like.

Soon after entering the caves, my good friend and guide took us to a chamber where a make-shift band was playing Mento music.  They drummed on the limestone formations using some to make a deep bass sound and others forming stalactites to sound like a xylophone. 

My friend Mary and I took turns lying in the massaging stream while the other entered a darkened cave through a semi-underwater passageway for a personal healing massage.

The labeled "bottomless water hole" is actually about 250 feet deep according to a couple of scuba divers who explored the caves.

The water was quite cold but refreshing compared to the near 90 degree day we went.

I could have stayed there for hours but it was time to move on as we had a meeting with a Faith Healer outside Darliston.

This old tree (I believe a cottonwood) was a favorite seat to visit with my friends.  BTW, we saw no evidence of bat guano or bats anywhere in the cave area we explored although the caves do extend for many miles with multiple entry and exit points so it might be possible.

Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Peace and Guidance

----------


## OBXcouple

> Attachment 41062Attachment 41063


Beautiful photos~thanks for sharing!

----------


## Eco

The lights they run in the caves tend to upset the bats and bat caves upset tourist because they are not health for the lungs.  Dig around online and you will also find how the water has been tested by the JA gov and found to be let's say tainted from the lack of sewers/septic systems in the community.  Nice long report on suggestions for the community that the community says they never heard of.

----------


## OBXcouple

> About 10 years ago, I went with a couple of friends to Roaring River and spent the day inside the caves enjoying the water.  I thought a few people might like to actually see what the inside of the caves look like.
> 
> Soon after entering the caves, my good friend and guide took us to a chamber where a make-shift band was playing Mento music.  They drummed on the limestone formations using some to make a deep bass sound and others forming stalactites to sound like a xylophone. 
> 
> My friend Mary and I took turns lying in the massaging stream while the other entered a darkened cave through a semi-underwater passageway for a personal healing massage.
> 
> The labeled "bottomless water hole" is actually about 250 feet deep according to a couple of scuba divers who explored the caves.
> 
> The water was quite cold but refreshing compared to the near 90 degree day we went.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the views from the caves~ are these the same place as Never2many? Water massages sound divine!

----------


## never2many

"Soon after entering the caves, my good friend and guide took us to a chamber where a make-shift band was playing Mento music.  They drummed on the limestone formations using some to make a deep bass sound and others forming stalactites to sound like a xylophone. "

Thanks for sharing that Accompong. I had and have read alot of reports and definitely felt like I missed something. I've heard of the Mento Band and only wished I had the same experience as you, in the caves. Awesome photos! I was actually uncomfortable in the Cave so my experience was different.

----------


## never2many

... So the hour and a half we spent on the bank of the Roaring River I can say is one of the best moments that I had on my entire trip.  I was with my best friend in the world, my DH, and Mr. T. It felt surreal. Euphoric. Relaxed. I feel like I can never relax and this is the best therapy I could have ever asked for. I saw two young boys, with their mothers standing far away but close enough to have their eyes on the young boys, get in the river and play and swim, and bathe. This is what I am referring to as one the best moments on my trip.  Here's a picture I captured but even this picture can't describe what I felt in the moment and unfortunately my writing skills can't describe it either.

----------


## never2many

About a half hour after this photo was taken, A new model BMW BACKED into the river with 2 guys in the front seats and 2 young ladies in the back of the Beamer. All wheels were under water. All 4 doors opened and the two girls in the back got out of the vehicle, one was very well dressed and sporting 4 inch heels. I couldn't for the life of me understand why these guys were backing into the river and letting their fine looking and fine dressed ladies out, in the water, to walk to dry land.  This is the opposite of any chivalry that I knew.  I asked Mr. T what they were doing.  He said they are going to wash the car.  I still didn't believe him.  But that is what they did.  Backed their new Beamer into the river, ladies out (in the water) and they washed the car.  Again, a moment I wish I had on film.

----------


## never2many

one more photo of where we were from a black and white perspective.

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

So I saw dogs roaming as per usual.

----------


## never2many

Shared my PB Sandwiches with the dogs. They enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed feeding them.  

High Ho High ho it's off to Sav we go.

----------


## Cynthia

Interesting story about washing the vehicle in the river.  And the photo of the kids playing in the river reminds me of being a kid in the summertime; if there was water, we were in it!  So...what happened at Sav??

----------


## never2many

Been so busy in my "back to reality" life but I hope to wrap up the report over the weekend......

----------


## never2many

Here's one of favorite photo's in Petersfield. While we were sitting along this river bank, I asked Mr. T who was in the picture that he had pinned on his hat. He said it was Haile Salassie, the Emporer of Ethiopia. He told us what a great man he was and how he went before the League of Nations when Mussolini was spraying chemicals on the people of Ethiopia. He told us that he had visited Jamaica once and there were huge crowds when he arrived!

----------


## never2many

So one of the local boys somehow arranged a taxi for us to get to Sav.  We waited an hour for his arrival. A man around the age of 70 picked us up in a VERY old Toyota. He looked like he had lived a very hard life and had alot of character.  I was nervous because I knew we had a fairly long ride ahead and the gas tank gauge was on E at start of the ride. I thought for sure we would run out of gas. There were no gas stations for miles. He The driver pulled off the road after several miles because the car was rattling so loud. I thought for sure we were out of gas and that was the reason he pulled over. He walked to the back of the car and said you are going to hear "bang bang" at which point I put my fingers in my ears to block the sound. He opened the hatch and SLAMMED it closed. My DH didn't understand what he had said so the remainder of his ride was ear ringing. It didn't solve the rattling problem either. But at least we still had gas.

  During the ride the driver was talking to Mr. T  who was sitting in the front with him. I didn't understand any of the conversation. The driver started crying and pulled out his phone and was showing Mr. T photo's on his phone. I came to learn that the driver was showing him photo's of his son that was recently murdered.

----------


## never2many

So we are dropped off in Sav and head to the market. We had a mission of purchasing some boot legged movies and some pimento that I could hopefully bring home to continue my quest to make Jerk Sauce here in the USA.  I saw this brown rolled up rope and learned that it was tobacco. I had never seen tobacco in that form.

----------


## never2many

I purchased several bags of pimentos from this ladies fruit stand. I was set!

----------


## never2many

This guy was also working at the same stand.  He cut open a piece of fruit for me to try.  I wish I could remember what it was called. It was GROSS. it had a mushy texture and too many seeds. I was polite and didn't spit it out like I wanted to. Didn't want to be disrespectful.

----------


## never2many

I think the lady in the background may have been laughing at my antics after just trying that piece of fruit.

----------


## never2many

...so then this guy comes bouncing up to the fruit stand, singing "RRRRIBBA-DIBBA-DING-DANG, SLAP YOUR KNEES AND CLAP YOU HANDS IF YOU LOVE JESUS".  Now my DH who is a musician and loves rolling his "R"'s perked right up and started singing and dancing with him.  I do have a video of this but still don't know how to get the videos to post here. So here are some pictures of that moment. Wish I could show you the video too.

----------


## never2many

So after some shopping, we were thirsty and I was in need of the ladies room. This would prove to be learning experience in JA restroom physics. We decided to try to find a bar where we could have a beer and I could perhaps use facilities. So we wondered about town a bit.

----------


## onthecorner

great "off the resort" trip report......true travellors.....continue your adventure

----------


## captaind & Linston

The rolled tobacco is called "donkey rope". You slice it and then smoke it "Ital" or in a smoking mixture. It tends to be strong tobacco.

----------


## OBXcouple

Still loving your travels report~ great photos!

----------


## never2many

after walking some more.....

----------


## never2many

my DH finally spotted a sign, that from the distance he thought read "Bar".  Well close enough.  The "BAP" was indeed a bar, be in a very primitive one, but nonetheless, a bar. I wondered if they ran out of paint in painting the R on bar and just left it as a P. probably not. 


'

----------


## jojo p

Saturday night, no date,   having to much fun reading you whole trip report, love it.!!!    Because of your repot , I got a driver taking me to Sav on my next trip,  fun. fun, fun, your smile says it all. !!!

----------


## never2many

> Saturday night, no date,   having to much fun reading you whole trip report, love it.!!!    Because of your repot , I got a driver taking me to Sav on my next trip,  fun. fun, fun, your smile says it all. !!!


Good for you Jojo!! It was nice to see the other side!

----------


## never2many

So we head inside BAP and order a round of red stripes.  I asked the bartender if I could use the restroom. They didn't have one but she said she'd go ask a neighbor if I could use hers (another retailer).  So she comes back with a big set of keys and instructs me to follow her.  We went through a series of about 5 locked gates in the back of the buildings and she unlocked the "bathroom" door. I was confused. I saw a bare shower stall and a toilet with no back or lid and no water in it. There was a large 20 gallon bucket in the shower stall and another little 2 gallon bucket.  She instructed me to fill the larger bucket, directly under a make shift shower head with water, and then use the smaller bucket to get the water out of the larger bucket and pour that in the toilet. She handed me a wad of tissues and said she'd be waiting for me outside. I think it would have just been less complicated to pee outside but there just wasn't a spot with no people around so I was grateful but it was definitely an experience I won't soon forget.

----------


## never2many

So while in the BAP, Mr. T noticed a set of dominoes and told the bartender he had just taught me to play a few days earlier. Mr. T, the bartender and I played about 5 games.  I couldn't believe I was actually playing a Dominoes, In Jamaica, In Sav. It was a really cool moment for me.  Mr. T won every game we played.

----------


## TAH

Very nice report, thanks for taking the time.

----------


## never2many

After losing 5 games and consuming several Red Stripes, We went on a quest to find a book store. I tried to purchase a few books in Negril but couldn't find any for sale. While on the beach in Negril one day, I met a woman from MN that started a literacy program years ago. She also supplies the books. Now I see why.  I found a book store in Sav and it contained about 20 used novels.  I certainly wasn't going to find one about JA history that I was seeking.  We went to a seed store to buy Callaloo seeds.  That was a strange experience too.  We gave one lady our order and she handed us a card. We then had to give another guy our card and he went to get the seeds.  He handed us the card back and directed us to pay the cashier.  After paying, the cashier gave us the seeds. I keep thinking of a joke centered around how many people does it take to change a light bulb.  I ran into something similar to this process several times in JA.  Just try buying a bag of ice at Mega Mart and you too can experience it.

----------


## never2many

We managed to score some movies for a dollar a piece.  Pretty good price. And they actually played when we got them back home. Well it was time to roll out of Sav and back to Negril.  Just Natural was calling my name.  We hired a driver to bring us back for $10, again thanks to Mr. T.  I did tip the guy another $10 as I felt 10$ was too low of a price for such a long drive. Especially after taking note of the gas prices.  Here's a few photos of the drive out of Save. I think one is a police station, a parliament building, and   BK with what looks to be some very satisfied customers.

----------


## never2many

My DH had bought a bottle of "ROOT" from some dude selling in on his bicycle for the ride back. Mr. T said it's really good for your health.  He opened the bottle and that stuff smelled horrible. My DH however will try anything once. No way was I tasting it.  But he couldn't get it down. Mr. T said it's fermented and is supposed to taste that foul. But I don't think so. Here are some random shots I took on the way back.  There were a lot of people burning trash so that's where the smoke in some photo's is coming from.

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

> Very nice report, thanks for taking the time.


Thank you TAH!

----------


## never2many

Attachment 41166

Attachment 41167

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks!

----------


## Cynthia

Whoa, what an adventure you guys had.  Thanks so much for posting this.

----------


## never2many

The trip back to Negril seemed to be much quicker than the ride to Roaring River. We got dropped off at Just Natural just after sunset.  I had been craving a bean burrito from there since my last visit 2 years ago. I wanted to show Mr. T Just Natural and deliver some organic seeds I brought with me.

----------


## never2many

Theresa greeted us at bar.  She seemed tired. I asked her if she takes time off work for herself. She said she doesnt take any days off work "because I don't want to live off the government when I retire".  Can't argue that response I suppose. We ordered drinks. I had gin and fresh juice as I did my first visit. It was delish. So good I had 4 more. DH and Mr. T had a few Red Stripes. Here's a couple pictures.

----------


## never2many

I just love that bar in picture above. I want one in mi yard.

----------


## never2many

Game of checkers anyone?

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

I was oh so disappointed that they had no bean burrito's on the dinner Menu.  I opted for Veggie Lasagna  with salad. which was delish but to this day am still craving a bean burrito.  Just Natural makes their own tortillas. Nothing like it. DH & Mr. T had a pasta and fish dish and a vegetable plate. The best part of this particular meal is the "Sip" that was served as a starter. Told you once you learn a new word you keep hearing it. It was as good if not better than the sip I had a few days prior. So the three of us ate and drank until content and our total bill was around 40$. Can't beat it.  The atmosphere was amazing in the evening. All the gardens were lit with little colored lights and smooth jazz was playing. However, even with my ritual of mosquito spray, I got bit more here in a few hours than my entire trip to JA.

----------


## never2many

After complimentary chocolate cake for desert, DH had a reflexology massage with Christine, as he did last year. I wanted one too but was too exhausted from the day to wait. Reflexology is done outdoors on these tables:

----------


## never2many

So this pretty much sums up our 5th day in JA.  We asked a driver out front that was waiting for other people to drive us down to the main road in the West End and he dropped us off where we caught another taxi back to Negril. I was spent. It was a long day but I was grateful to experience so much in such little time. Tomorrow is our last day in Negril and then we are off to Montego Bay for a day......

----------


## never2many

Day 6

We decided to spend the early part of today on the beach.  DH & I woke up pretty early and walked over to Kuyaba for breakfast.  He wanted to try some of the kind breakfast I had on my first morning there.  There is nothing like that view first thing in the morning.  I feel so blessed that we were able to experience it.

----------


## never2many

I opted for a lobster omelette this time around. Had to get my share since it was the last breakfast in Negril. We had some company this morning while eating.

----------


## never2many

While we were eating breakfast, the security guard pulled up 2 lounge chairs for us so we proceeded to have sand gravity for 3 or 4 hours.  It was too windy for umbrella's so we managed to get partial shade under one of the trees.  We had a cooler packed with some red stripes and Malta's.  We were in total chill mode and loving it.  The black and white beach dog that was in a previous picture that I posted was lying on the beach, very ill.  People were giving him water and placing him into the shade. It was sad. He was so full of life every other day I saw him. At some point I thought I need to something more for the dog but when I tried to find him, he was gone.

----------


## never2many

I had sun poisoning on my feet from previous days and couldn't hang anymore so after a few rum and juices, we decided to grab some patties & head back to Pure Garden to chill a bit. I headed next door to Times Square to pick up some souvenirs to bring home.  There is  a shop that is owned by a Chinese dude that has the best prices in that place. I think he's in shop 17 but not positive. Mr. T had told me about that particular spot and his prices on items were just  a fraction of what the others charge. I bought some  rum cakes, key chains, bracelets and a few other trinkets. Our room at PG was great because we could people watch at Time Square and nobody could see us :Smile: . I did feel sorry for all the peeps that were on the tour buses for having to see JA from that point of view.  I wonder where they were all coming from??? Major tour bus activity at that place.

----------


## never2many

After a bit of shopping I hung out on our porch at PG and enjoyed a few beerss.

----------


## never2many

Seriously, If anyone knows where all the tour buses come from to Times Square, I am curious!

----------


## never2many

A little Red Stripe Trivia Fact: 

 When we buy Red Stripe in USA, it's brewed in Latrobe PA.  In JA it's brewed in Kingston at Desnoes & Geddes. Desnoes & Geddes makes my new favorite non alcoholic beverage. Malta. We brought 4 of them back with us and now they are gone. Wish I still had one.

----------


## never2many

Canadians are still fortunate enough to have their Red Stripes brewed in JA.

----------


## sher

To me, the Red Stripe brewed in PA is nothing like what we get in JA. I wish we could get the "real stuff" in the States!

----------


## Babalew

I am so loving your report and i'm here in jamaica!   Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences, you've renewed my joy in Jamaica especially Roaring River!   That place holds a very dear place in my heart, it is very spiritual!  I'm gonna have to make a journey back there soon!  and MrT is a nice looking man, glad you had an enlightened reach.  Please continue!

----------


## booger

> To me, the Red Stripe brewed in PA is nothing like what we get in JA. I wish we could get the "real stuff" in the States!


Disappointed as any that the change was made. I used to drink A LOT of Red Stripe back home, now I drink zero. The PA version is HORRIBLE...

----------


## Homebrewer

> Seriously, If anyone knows where all the tour buses come from to Times Square, I am curious!


the all-inclusives bus them down to get their shopping done

----------


## never2many

> the all-inclusives bus them down to get their shopping done


Bummer to see JA through a bus window.

----------


## never2many

> I am so loving your report and i'm here in jamaica!   Thank you for taking the time to share your experiences, you've renewed my joy in Jamaica especially Roaring River!   That place holds a very dear place in my heart, it is very spiritual!  I'm gonna have to make a journey back there soon!  and MrT is a nice looking man, glad you had an enlightened reach.  Please continue!


Thanks Babalew! Glad you are enjoying!

----------


## never2many

Mr. T came over and made some more chicken curry at my request.  I loved that he always said "do you want me to share now" which translates to "would you like me to make you a plate".

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

I was still full from the Patties & all the red stripes so I couldn't eat much curry although it smelled and tasted great. A trick Mr. T showed me was to "burn the spice" first. In other words, saute it in dry pan a bit before making the sauce. It really does make a difference. 

Tonight we decided to go hear some music at Bourbon Beach and play guitar on the beach.  DH also bought a few small drums earlier today. We decided to wait for some of the bonfires to sit by and play later.  We had to hurry to go catch our final Negril sunset. For some reason I can't find any photo's of it.  I was so happy when we got there!  I saw the dog that was really ill earlier & he seemed in better spirits.

----------


## never2many

So one final sunset later, we decided to head to the West End to check out a few spots.  Our first stop was Swordfish. Mr. T introduced me to the owner, Kempy (not sure about the spelling).  This guy was amazing. Had and old, classic soul. He's my favorite person I met on this trip. We went upstairs (which wasn't officially open due to the high winds) and had a drink.  Mr. T said his father and Kempy were best friends while his father was still living.  Kempy explained to me how he traps the seafood that he prepares in the restaurant and assured me it's the freshest seafood to be had in the area. I was wishing I hadn't consumed all the Patties, chicken curry and beer so I could indulge. We hung out upstairs for a beverage but it was really windy.

----------


## never2many

yeah, we weren't feeling any pain.

----------


## never2many

While there we tried a Strawberry Red Stripe if I recall correctly. I don't recommend you try one.

----------


## never2many

So a few more drinks later, we headed to the German Bar.  It was a pretty cool vibe.  They had a HUGE screen and while we were there, played a Tina Turner concert & then Simon and Garfunkel show. The service left a lot to be desired. We sat for at least 20 minutes before we could even order a drink. But it still had a cool vibe and I'd go back again.

----------


## never2many

We caught a ride back to Bourbon Beach and a band was playing. We had a few more round. DH and Mr. T went back to the room to get the guitar and drums and I got my BB groove on. I felt like I was in a meat market for an hour.  But it was flattering to a degree. There were several woman much older than myself having a great time with much younger guys, like in their 20's if that.  I wondered what their stories were and was glad to see them in such a happy zone and experiencing total freedom. God I love Negril. And the Thumping Bass. And the people. I was dreading that this was my last night here.

----------


## juls

Awesome report and the pictures are beautiful..I learned a lot!! Thanks!!

----------


## never2many

Thanks Juls!

----------


## never2many

So DH and Mr. T rolled back to the beach with guitar and drum in tow.  We walked down the beach a bit and stopped at a place, not sure of what it was called, and ordered another round of beer.  They had a fire burning. DH and Mr. T busted out the jams.

----------


## jojo p

You playing guitar , with the fire, on the beach...and the lights in the background...... coolest pic ever.!!!!

----------


## never2many

I walked up the beach a little ways and and in my inebriated state of mind became fascinated with a cooler sitting in the middle of the beach that said "cold coconut".

----------


## never2many

So I am trolling around the cold coconut sign and then came upon another that said " DABS 420".  I was wondering what's up with "DAB's".

----------


## never2many

So I just keep trolling around looking for more interesting things to photograph and walk towards the Eddies Juice Bar Shack, to take another photo.  A guy comes jumping out from behind the counter. Scared me almost sober.

----------


## never2many

We talked a bit. He told me he needs money to buy his kids food. He invited me behind the juice bar to check out the juicer and DABS. I was drunk but I think DABS is some kind of hash made from oil. Still not positive because the evening is still hazy in my mind. He offered to make me juice, I declined. He showed me various other items that I can't get into here. He kept telling me that he couldn't believe that I wasn't "scared" to hang out with him. He said most tourist would be fearful in the middle of the night. I told him my friend and DH were at the fire and invited him for a beer. We had a couple of beers and jammed and sang by the fire. It was a great time. I wanted to hear more Reggae and invited him to BB and told him I'd buy him another beverage but he said he may be up later but he was tired. I think he went back to sleeping wherever he was sleeping when he popped out of nowhere. DH had a great time jamming on seven mile beach. We had talked about having this moment for the past 2 years so it was great we were actually there living the dream we so often talked about.

----------


## never2many

About the little guitar DH is playing... I asked him to bring my little guitar since I never have time to play it here at home. So in lieu of the his Kind Guitar, we dragged along my little camp guitar. I didn't play it at all in Negril. I was too pre-occupied with  the other happenings around me that I couldn't focus enough to play. So he had to play my little instrument the whole time. I felt guilty for insisting on bringing it rather than one of his own. But it still sounded good and certainly served it's purpose while we were there.

----------


## never2many

We spent another hour at BB grooving to the beat. I was HUNGRY now. I asked Mr. T where we can eat. He said nothings really open besides the Jerk stands. That sounded perfect to me. I was definitely in no shape to prepare a meal on my own.

----------


## never2many

We went to World Best Jerk Stand just outside of BB on the street.  Nothing like seeing the chef with a big fattie in his mouth at 2 am. He hooked us up with some Really great Jerk Chicken, white bread and I think a few sides of something else.  We went back to room and inhaled it. DELISH! Now it was time to pack up in my drunken frame of mind. NO fun. I know you what I mean.  I wish we were staying one more day, but driver will be here at 10 am and we are off to Montego Bay for the last day. I'll tell you all about that too.

----------


## never2many

DAY 7


After a bit of sleep, we finished packing and consumed some left over patties for breakfast. I don't recommend this.  DH sneaked out while I was showering and bought me a beautiful Rasta Dress as an early Valentines gift. 

I gave Mr. T alll of our groceries and other items that no longer fit in out suitcases to take home.  Driver Max arrived promptly at 10 am for our ride to Montego Bay. 

 DH & I had gone back and forth so many times as to whether spend the final day there as opposed to Negril. In the end we decided to since we never spent time there. We also decided against any stops along the way as we wanted to time explore Montego and time was no longer on our side.  We packed a cooler of some Malta's and Red Stripes and off to Mobay we go....

----------


## never2many

Max dropped us off at the Vista De La Bahia, a beautiful Bed and Breakfast located just off the Hip Strip.  We were warmly greeted by the owners and maid.  Our room wouldn't be ready for some time so they helped carry our bags upstairs and invited us to enjoy the pool area.  They brought us fresh lemonade.  This place was gorgeous!!! I felt like I just checked into the Ritz.  Here's a picture of the pool area.

----------


## never2many

I was hungry and it was pretty warm. We decided to go grab a bite to eat.  We went to The Pelican which is owned by the same family that owns Vista, as well as a sister property across the street, The Polkerris B&B.  It was a major ordeal getting off the B&B property.  It is on lock down.  You have to go through the locked pool area, back inside, and through locked doors again, and then through 2 more locked gates.  There are also alot of security camera's everywhere.  I was feeling a little "too safe".....It was then a very steep walk off the property.

The Pelican looks like a remodeled Denny's on the inside but the food was amazing.  I enjoyed the best shrimp salad I've ever had.  The rum punch was delish too. A bit on the pricey side but excellent food and service.

----------


## never2many

After lunch we took a walk in the park. It was next to Margaritaville.  I soon discovered Montego Bay has a totally different feel than Negril.  It reminds me more of South Florida. I was glad that 2 years ago we opted to come to Negril instead of Mobay or we would have never known. The Hip Strip is not so Hip. But nevertheless I was glad we had one day to check it out.

----------


## Col. Andy

Thank you, Nice report.

Respect,
Col. Andy & "Wildcat" Pam

----------


## memnutmeg@yahoo.com

Looks refreshing, cool sign!

----------


## memnutmeg@yahoo.com

That's awesome, leave it to P to take his amazing talent to the island! Love the drums! Bet they were a good duo  :Wink:

----------


## never2many

After lunch we headed back to the B&B and our room was ready.

----------


## never2many

We were hot and tired. We chilled a few minutes.  DH wanted to go to Doctors Beach. I didn't want to go. I was hot and tired. I didn't want to pay to get on the beach. I made an over-proof and juice to get motivated. Had a red stripe to wash it down. Okay now I am ready to roll.

----------


## never2many

DH promised he'd get me more rum and juice at the beach.  We paid 10$ (each I think) to get on the beach and another 10 each for chairs. It was a really beautiful, clean beach. But not as nice as Negril. Totally different vibe. NO vibe. No vibe beach. DH went to a restaurant on the beach and got me a few frozen rum punches. Okay I was feeling better.  DH went swimming. Storm clouds starting blowing in after 20 minutes. bummer. We just paid 40$ for the beach and 20$ in drinks and now it was about to hammer down on us.  It was all good though. We were still in Jamaica, on a beach. It was a really beautiful beach. We packed up our stuff  and headed back up to the strip.

----------


## never2many

> Thank you, Nice report.
> 
> Respect,
> Col. Andy & "Wildcat" Pam


Thanks Col. Andy. Glad you enjoyed!

----------


## davevols

Great report, thanks for taking the time to continue writing and posting pics.

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for the great report and pictures!

----------


## Mike_D

Enjoying your trip report and pictures. That B&B in Mobay has to be one of the nicest accommodations I have seen in Jamaica. Definitely not "rustic".

----------


## never2many

We did a bit of shopping. DH bought a beats headset, counterfeit (we knew at time of purchase). They sounded great!  A month after we got them home they cracked. 

I needed more fuel.  We stopped by the Rehab for a few red stripes and more rum and juice.

----------


## never2many

We walked back to the BB and chilled for awhile. Here's a few more photo's of the sunset that evening.

----------


## never2many

Peter, the owner of the BB recommended a restaurant called the House Boat for dinner and managed to get us a reservation. 

 It was a very unique restaurant moored in the Montego Bay Marine Park Fish Sanctuary. We had dinner on the deck by the water and were entertained by the Huge, jumping fish in the water. 

When you arrive, they pull you from land to the house boat on a small jetty to get to the actual houseboat. I only wish we had arrived in the daylight to enjoy the views.

----------


## never2many

After dinner our driver took us to Mega Mart to get a few beverages and ice. We went back to our room. I was too tired and full to drink more. Was feeling sad that this was our last night in JA.

----------


## never2many

But then the next morning , when I opened by eyes, looked out our window, I saw this.

----------


## never2many

...and I felt better.

----------

